# 10% group scheme discount



## Homer (31 Mar 2014)

I'm currently covered under Laya Company Care Plus.  I was in a group scheme with my former employer and the premium was just over €1,300.  It's now gone up to just under €1,650.  When I queried the increase I was told it was a due go a combination of higher premiums, lower tax relief and loss of the 10% group scheme discount. 

I was talking to a friend who told me she was getting a 10% group scheme discount through her local credit union.  I got back onto Laya and they told me they don't offer a group scheme discount other than through employers.  I subsequently check the HIA website and this states that the 10% discount on company plans is not available to individuals who join through group schemes and it also confirms that Laya do not offer the discount to individuals under any go their plans.

I'm planning to talk to VHI today, but would welcome any advice on whether I would be better off staying put with Laya (but possibly under a different plan) or moving to another insurer (particularly if I can get a 10% discount). I'm recently retired and my wife and I are both currently in good health.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (31 Mar 2014)

Sounds like a phone call to www.hia.ie might be useful to see if they are aware of any way around the loss of the discount.

Our discount is still allowed through our pension and policy with VHI.  Sounds like a mean rule applied by Laya.

You may find their Create a Scheme option useful.


----------



## Homer (1 Apr 2014)

Thanks Mrs Doyle.  I've just discovered that the premium increase was worse than I thought.  The new premium of €1,646 is net of tax relief, while the old figure of €1,302 was a gross figure prior to 20% tax relief.  Therefore the overall increase in cost since last year is a staggering 58%.  

No wonder so many people are cancelling their health insurance.


----------



## Maretta (1 Apr 2014)

Currently on Teacher's Plan with VHI was quoted renewal cost of e1,445.58.
Found a Leyla Flex 250 Plan which seems fairly similar and seems if I join today will cost me e916. If the date is tomorrow 2nd it is a higher premium so think I will join now as there is a 14 day cooling off period. Might be worth your while checking out other plans they are offering rather than straight renewing. Showed a 10% discount on their site as far as I can recall.


----------



## Homer (2 Apr 2014)

Thanks Maretta.  We've switched to VHI and saved around €1,000 in total for the two of us.  Main differences in cover are that we will have a €125 excess per claim and a lower limit on out patient expenses. Unless we're very unlucky, any additional costs over the next year are likely to be a lot less than the saving in premium.


----------



## Homer (2 Apr 2014)

Forgot to mention that I found out that the 10% discount is only available on some of the older plans and these are generally a lot worse value for money than the company plans, 10% discount notwithstanding.


----------



## Steven Barrett (4 Apr 2014)

The group schemes are always cheaper than the individual plans as the insurers are trying to get in the big companies. But, under law, the corporate plans have to be made available to individuals too but they will not be offered to you. You must know the name of the plan you are looking for. I also heard that on the foot of radio coverage on this, VHI set up individual plans called The Corporate Plan and The Company Plan so people would think they were getting cheaper cover when they weren't.  

I just use a health insurance specialist broker. He knows the market and saves me all the hassle. Knocked 20% off my premium last month.

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------

